# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Приглашаю в мою кулинарную рубрику!

## Prema-kalpataru das

Дорогие преданные! Добро пожаловать в мою кулинарную рубрику: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...9xUqdErBc2K-DV

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das



----------


## Алексей Ж.

Спасибо, подписался.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das



----------


## Алексей Ж.

Спасибо

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Новинка! Фильм о физическом и энергетическом потенциале вегетарианства! 
Фильм разбивает миф о том, что спортсменам обязательно употреблять мясо и другие продукты убийства! 
Премьера фильма состоялась 16 сентября, продьюсеры фильма Арнольд Шварценеггер, Джеки Чан, Джеймс Кэмерон, Льюис Хэмилтон, Новак Джокович , Крис Пол. 

Фильм рассказывает о профессиональных спортсменах, бойцах специальных подразделений и других известных людях, которые добиваются огромных успехов и здоровья на вегетарианском питании.

* Документальный фильм "Меняющие правила игры*

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das



----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

КЛУБНИЧНАЯ ХАЛАВА https://youtu.be/NjW7HPxPlqM

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

РИС со СНЫТЬЮ

https://youtu.be/aoqQgh7tywg

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

СУП БЕЛКОВЫЙ НИЗКОКАЛОРИЙНЫЙ!

https://youtu.be/D3DQnQ-NMVI

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

ЁЖИКИ из ЧЕЧЕВИЦЫ. Простое блюдо готовим с Игорем Аверьяновым

https://youtu.be/4SX2rJXayQE

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

ХЛЕБ ПОХОДНЫЙ

https://youtu.be/DwmsZcr2pws

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Качори

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Упма

----------

